# Best exchange rate????



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi all does anyone know what the best exchange rate is in paphos at the current moment as I'm flying in on Wednesday and the best rate here is 1.21 so I'm wondering if it's any better there. Cash not travellers cheques.
Thanks


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Hi Rhodes

I don't know about Cyprus, but the best rate you can get from the UK at the moment is from ICE online. They are currently doing !.2209 euros to the £ and they do guaranteed next working day delivery through Royal Mail Special Delivery.

Here's their website (remove the star * from the front of the URL)

*ICE International Currency Exchange - online travel money

It's usually better to avoid buying at the airport altogether unless you're absolutely desperate. The know they have you by the b***s and they charge accordingly. You really will lose £s not pence. 

I also know that the Post Office online do very good rates, and I should think use the same delivery method. Just look at features for both to find out what the postage costs are. I don't think ICE charged commission the last time I used them and if you change over about £450, it's free delivery too. 

Keep an eye out on the flutuating Euro at the moment though. With the huge uncertaintly about Greece right now, the market is fragile, and who knows what next week's rate may be, so change as much as you need to. You may get a very much better rate in another month. 

Good luck! You must be getting very excited by now.


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

I don't know about Cyprus, but the best rate you can get from the UK at the moment is from ICE online. They are currently doing !.2209 euros to the £ and they do guaranteed next working day delivery through Royal Mail Special Delivery.

Here's their website

ICE International Currency Exchange - online travel money

It's usually better to avoid buying at the airport altogether unless you're absolutely desperate. The know they have you by the b***s and they charge accordingly. You really will lose £s not pence. 

I also know that the Post Office online do very good rates, and I should think use the same delivery method. Just look at features for both to find out what the postage costs are. I don't think ICE charged commission the last time I used them and if you change over about £450, it's free delivery too. 

Keep an eye out on the flutuating Euro at the moment though. With the huge uncertaintly about Greece right now, the market is fragile, and who knows what next week's rate may be, so change as much as you need to. You may get a very much better rate in another month. 

Good luck! You must be getting very excited by now.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi , purplecat I don't have the time to do anything online and I'm sure I'll get better rate in Cyprus. I'm only changing a couple of grand to tied me over.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The cuurency exchange companies are definitely the best bet when changing large amounts of money or for regular payments such as pensions etc as they give you much better rates than banks etc, but for small one off amounts they are not interested.
We use a really good currency exchange company who guarantee to give the best rate, they'll beat anyone else you get a quote from.

Rhodes
If you go to the harbour area there is an exchange place that gives the best rates in Paphos. Its in the plaza where the captains view restaurant is.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks mrs v I'll probably do that. I'll only be changing a grand or so to tide me over as I'll be flying back to uk in a month or so to transfer the rest of the funds once the Cypriot accounts are sorted and to finalise things in uk for good.
Cheers


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Once you get settled have a look at Currency Fair they are offering 1.2405 as I type, you can also specify your own rate and if it reaches that target then an exchange is made. They only charge 3 euros when you move your money out.

If you are planning to open bank accounts here then choose the bank wisely.


----------

